# Not really a problem posting



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Every time I post I get:-

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

Yet the post appears on the forum OK :?

EDIT: I didn't get the error message this time but I didn't preview before posting as I usually do.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I'm not getting debug mode but I am without any notifications coming through.

John


----------

